# Soundiron Tips & Tricks



## Soundiron Team (Jun 7, 2019)

This is a series of different tips & tricks on things like sound-design, tech and tricks within the DAW and more.

We would love to hear about some of your go-to tips and tricks that you've built over the course of your music production experience!

*Here is the latest video below
*


*Tips & Tricks Playlist
*
​


----------



## Mornats (Jun 7, 2019)

Looks interesting! I've subscribed and will hopefully get a chance to check them out over the weekend.


----------

